
Stealing the password from an Apple account is surprisingly easy for a developer - aussie111
http://targetveb.com/stealing-password-apple-account-surprisingly-easy-developer.html
======
wrve
Orignal blogpost: [https://krausefx.com/blog/ios-privacy-stealpassword-
easily-g...](https://krausefx.com/blog/ios-privacy-stealpassword-easily-get-
the-users-apple-id-password-just-by-asking)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441537)

